# Oats a big problem



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

i hate eating oatmeal ... especially when i have to eat 300g of oats a day. Guyz plz help me out . If i cook 300g oats they swell up and bcome 500g oats now whose nutrition facts would b counted ..before cooking or after it.....and the next thing is...is there any easy way to get those f**** oats get down to stomach.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Blend them raw in a protein shake. You won't even know they're there.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agreed wiht big..... blend them first so they are basically a powder then add the rest of the contents of the shake


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

transform into a horse?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> transform into a horse?


ROTF what?lol


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

to eat the oats u must become one with the horse, think like a horse, pretend to gallop and prance like the mighty horse, now, with your back legs errect, maine blowing in the wind empty the oats into a troth and dunk your head in there


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Im doing what Ronnie Colman does every single morning of his life.

300g (well he had like a kilo!) of oats cooked up with a slice of cheese.

12 - 18 egg whites, fried up with "1 Cal Spray Olive Oil"

Mixed all together in a bowl.. Beauty!


----------



## stalwart (Jun 17, 2005)

Carnivore said:


> to eat the oats u must become one with the horse, think like a horse, pretend to gallop and prance like the mighty horse, now, with your back legs errect, maine blowing in the wind empty the oats into a troth and dunk your head in there


I fully agree with your theory Carnivore, to become one with an animal to achieve ones goal is truly a skill that all men should master, I frequently turn into a pidgeon and fly home when my legs are too tired to walk. Also with the homing skills that i possess as this creature it is impossible for me to get lost. :bounce:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Carnivore said:


> to eat the oats u must become one with the horse, think like a horse, pretend to gallop and prance like the mighty horse, now, with your back legs errect, maine blowing in the wind empty the oats into a troth and dunk your head in there


Hey Carnivore, Not been at the Ketamine by any chance have you!!!??? :bounce:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

is there really any need to eat 300g of Oats for breakfast thats 240g of Carbs just in your breakfast alone, how many grams of carbs a day do you lot eat?


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Im doing what Ronnie Colman does every single morning of his life.
> 
> 300g (well he had like a kilo!) of oats cooked up with a slice of cheese.
> 
> ...


Im starting this next week, looks minging but i need to increase my appetite and calory intake, hope i dont barf


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> Im starting this next week, looks minging but i need to increase my appetite and calory intake, hope i dont barf


what ? in the amounts Paul mentioned ? 18 egg whites ? exactly how big are you bigdav?

i hope ya dont barf either mate you.d never flush it away man !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*By Vince Gironda*

Q: Thanks so much for your letter concerning protein intake and

the use of fertilized eggs.

Would you please tell me if the ingredient which causes the

anabolic effect is to be found in the white or the yellow of the egg

or must the entire egg be consumed in order to achieve the desired

results?

Also, how long do you recommend that an individual stay on the

fertilized egg diet?

A: The ingredient that causes the anabolic effect in eggs is the fat

(cholesterol). The yolk as you probably know, is 50 % fat! I,

however, would not advise the exclusion of the white because

science can only test for that which they are aware, or already

know.

This does not mean that justifies the removal of something that is

not understood. Science plays it safe; science is not an

experimentor. The real scientist is the guy who is trying to discover

something that was there all the time (nature), and takes the first

step (unscientific) and discovers nature's secrets.

Actually, there is nothing new at all. The facts were always there. I

do not subscribe to man's laws (science). My information comes

from a different source. All I have to tell you is that I am turning

out men like Don Peters, who at 43 years of age looks better now

than he ever did when he was 20 years younger and taking steroids.

Just put my findings to use and see for yourself.

I will put my reputation on the line to prove that steroids are not

any better or as good as four dozen fertile eggs, 100 liver tabs, and

100 amino acid tablets per day.

*Another clip:*

Q: I am 15 years old and I have been bodybuilding for about 1 ½

years. I weigh 175. You should receive my order for your arm

course very soon in the future. I have a question. I hope you will

please answer. I saw an add about Formulas B3 and B7. It said in

one of the testimonials that it is a substitute for anabolic steroids

but it is natural. Do you know if this stuff works? Does it hurt your

body in any way? I don't ever want to use anything that would

harm my body in any way.

A: Single vitamins (Mono Substances) cannot work, they need

catalysts to be utilized. If you're interested in producing male

hormones in your body, do as the fellows in my gym are doing. 1-3

dozen raw fertile eggs mixed in ½ & ½ cream and milk beaten, and

taken every 3 hours will produce an anabolic effect by putting you

in a positive nitrogen balance. It's as easy as that. The effect is

really miraculous.

*Still another clip:*

Q: I certainly enjoy reading your articles. Your opinions carry a lot

of weight due to your years of experience. However, two articles

which appeared in Iron Man magazine appear to be contradictory:

1. Iron Man, January, 1979, Volume 38 No. 2: "I have seen

students gain one inch on arms in 3 days, eating one dozen eggs

and one pound of beef daily."

2. Iron Man, September, 1978, Volume 37 No. 6: "I advocate a

relatively "low" protein intake, about 65 grams per day. The body

can't digest more than 20 grams per meal."

One dozen eggs and a pound of beef would amount to

approximately 180 grams of protein a day, far in excess of what

you recommend in the September, 1978 article.

Would you please explain?

A: Sorry about the confusion.

My feeling about body builders seriously training for maximum

muscle size is simple; 4 fertile eggs every three hours is a necessity

to achieve positive nitrogen balance. This is the bottom line in

body building nutrition. It's the easiest way to achieve the anabolic

state.

Men over 40, like Don Peters and Don Howorth look better now

than they did at age 30 or under. Don Peters is at present up to 4

dozen a day, and looks unbelievable. I personally achieved the best

condition of my life on 65 grams of protein a day (eggs, meat and

butter).

You are opening a Pandora's Box by expecting a simple answer to

your questions. If you ever get to California perhaps I could go into

detail and cover every aspect of this with you.

To summarize this, I go on record by stating that you would be far

better off with 65 grams of protein, than 300.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

EGGS

Q: I must have read it a hundred times but I still do not understand

your position on the eating of eggs Mr. Gironda. Please answer

these three questions. 1. How many eggs do you eat a day? 2. How

many eggs would you recommend a person with a high cholesterol

count to eat daily? 3. How many eggs should person who is allergic

to eggs eat?

A: The answers to your questions are as follows: 1. I personally eat

no eggs at all. The reason for this is that I am not currently trying

to add muscle size. 2. A person suffering from high cholesterol

should keep his fat low. Only eat eggs occasionally as they are high

in fat. 3. I should have thought the answer to this question is

obvious. Of course a person allergic to eggs, should not eat them!

Now, as to my stand with regard to eggs, that so many seem to find

amusing or absurd. I recommend the egg as an excellent source of

nutrition for the bodybuilder because it is recognized by nutritional

scientists as being the highest quality protein known to human

kind. You probably hear the word "biological" used in terms of

nutrition when referring to protein. A biological percentage is not

the percentage of protein in a food, it is a term that refers to the

structure of protein, indicating how near it is to human tissue. For

example, according to British expert Bernard Beverley human

tissue is 100 percent biological. Since we can't go around eating

each other, we have to settle for second best. That is&#8230;eggs!! They

are 95 percent biological in terms of amino acid structure. They are

not 95 percent protein. In actual fact, an egg is only about 6 percent

protein, but that protein is 95 percent usable in building human

muscle tissue. Next in line to eggs comes milk, organ meats, liver,

kidneys, heart - then red meats such as steak, lamb and finally

poultry and fish. Protein derived from the soya bean for example, is

not high on the list. It's only about 22 percent biological, so you

need a large amount of the higher quality protein foods to supply

the essential amino acid balance.

Rather than take steroids I advise bodybuilders in normal robust

health to take up to three dozen eggs daily, to push their muscles to

a new plateau. I do not suggest that they do this for the rest of their

lives. Nutrition is to be used to achieve a specific goal. You want

size, then go for it with eggs. There is nothing better, so get

crackin'. After 6-8 weeks or so you can drop down your egg intake

to just one or two a day.

Try another diet such as red meat and fresh vegetables&#8230;or a diet

high in milk products or fish. There are scores of regimens to

follow, and each will help you achieve a specific goal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To answer the original question now is this.

1/2 cup of uncooked oats is 27 grams of carbs.

After cooking it swells up alot to probably almost double that or about a cup.

Dont buy instant oats as this is actually higher in the GI and actually not recomended. Buy the 5 minute oats these are fine and the best.

Dont get the pre-packaged flavored ones either they are not as good.

Add a protein to that like eggs (see above) or whey protein, either or tast good and are good for you.

If you are cooking the oats add butter to that for some fat.

Don't worry about the cholesterol from the eggs and butter they are just fine and dont worry about that as this is healthy.

If you feel that a half a cup of oats are not enough then have a whole cup and that would be 54 grams of carbs or 216 calories dirrived from carbohydrates. Dont forget to add a protein to that like 2 scoops of whey and some butter. That would be perfect.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

hackskii said:


> 3. How many eggs should person who is allergic
> 
> to eggs eat?


Lol :jerk:



hackskii said:


> Rather than take steroids I advise bodybuilders in normal robust health to take up to three dozen eggs daily, to push their muscles to a new plateau.


36 eggs per day? Constipation? Anyone tried this? The 36 eggs I mean, not constipation.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man i eat upto 12 whole egss a day and have no probs wiht constipation hacks...

canivore lmao!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> man i eat upto 12 whole egss a day and have no probs wiht constipation hacks...


That surprises me mate, since you're so full of sh1t most of the time :rolleye11

I have been known to eat more than 12 whole eggs in a day too.. no problems


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have long heard of eggs being anabolic.

Arnold was the first.

Vince Gironda was second.

That lady on the movie Million Dollar Baby was third.

Cookie fourth.

I also know that Vince Gironda suggests eating 100 liver tabs a day too to bump IGF-1 production. Also he was saying that the liver tabs support the liver and that the liver is very important for bodybuilding and one of the most important organs in the body.

That e-book is a cool little read and I suggest everyone read it.

Here is if anyone wants to read it. I liked it alot.

Gironda Gems.pdf


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> That surprises me mate, since you're so full of sh1t most of the time :rolleye11


i fukin hate u :gun:


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

Carnivore said:


> transform into a horse?


funny


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> man i eat upto 12 whole egss a day and have no probs wiht constipation hacks...
> 
> canivore lmao!


Im currently eating 12 whole eggsa and another 6 whites and im not having any constipation problems, but the smell is horrendous some days, the girlfriend kicked me outa bed this morning cos of it. Forgot she was there and let out an almighty ripper :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bigdav, take some digestive enzymes with those and you will see it make a big diffrence.

Take the twin lab ones if you can find them. They are kindof expensive but worth the money as you will be able to assimilate the protein better and you will feel less bloted and less gas too.


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

We all use packaged oats ..... what if I can get RAW WHOLE GRAIN cut-down to pieces .... if u cook it bcums like oats .... wut about that ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I mean stay away form the single serving pre-packaged flavored instant oats.

Those dont offer much health benefit compared to the oats I buy in the huge round container, that need cooking with no added flavors.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Did I read or hear somwhere that the protein from egg whites is better absorbed when they are cooked as opposed to downing them raw?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mark said:


> Did I read or hear somwhere that the protein from egg whites is better absorbed when they are cooked as opposed to downing them raw?


Hey Mark! i heard this too! as i understand it, To break down a *raw* egg, the body needs to use a certain enzyme? And this enzyme is much more productive in other area,s of the body.

so as i understand it, to eat a raw egg is counter-productive if youre trying to build. Cheers but if anyone has more detailed info on this, i found it quite interesting.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Hack(or anyone), I am thinking of giving the 36 eggs a day thing a go for a period of 4 weeks or so, I think I will just hard boil a load each day, take them into work and see how it goes. If I end up in hospital with egg overdose, I will blame you. You may argue egg overdose doesn't exist, but no illness existed until someone got sick with it...

Yeah anyway... I don't think I'll try the 100 liver tablets a day thing, coz looking at the price of them http://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/body-soul/liver.asp you might be cheaper taking roids. If someone did try the liver tabs thing, would they have any side effects?

Am ordering some digestive enzymes, thanks for the tip


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

To be honest, I dont think you will have a problem.

Maybe if you never ever ate eggs this might be hard on you.

Go ahead and eat them and take digestive enzymes too.

Not sure if I would take all them hard boiled tho.

Try some soft boiled, they arnt that bad.

Hard fills me up more than soft**insert perverted slaggs here*** anyway go ahead.

Id give the liver tabs a try, his whole idea was something to do with some kind of growth factors with the liver and the tabs supporting that, (largest organ in the body).

This is a old glandular thing but I feel has some merrit.

So anyway that would put you around 252 protein for the day without the liver tabs, I think they are around 1 gram each.

This might work.

Eggs contain sulfer and other minerals and MSM is sulfer anyway (expensive supplement).

You could be the human guiney(sp) pig. Get your cholesterol checked before and after.

I bet it might even be better after.

OH, this would be cool.

Anyway they are organic fertalized eggs. That would be first pick.

Then organic free range eggs.

Free range eggs have 19 times the Omega 3 fatty acids than store bought eggs, (see where I am going with this?).


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

OK I'll get the good eggs, if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right. I decided hard boiled eggs because I never mess up when cooking them, whereas sometimes I can do when cooking soft boiled, but the main reason is coz it would be hard coz I am gonna be at work most days, so I need to be able to carry them etc. and put them in the fridge at work. I will obviously get tired of hard boiled pretty quick, so will be looking at every type of egg anyway.

I will probs start this on friday, give me time to plan it all properley. I am thinking

Breakfast: Shake of 2 raw eggs with oats and a scoop of whey(for taste mainly). Other than that, will try combine the eggs throughout the day with brocolli, flapjacks, maybe an MRP as I have some sitting around, carrot, almonds, milk, and maybe some rice cakes with peanut butter on. Dinner type foods would be nice, but aren't really practical because I work outside, and only go inside for lunch once per day. How often should I eat on this? I know some say once every three hours, but normally I try and take in 20 grams of protein once per hour when at work. When at home things are different, but work is harder, I have to stuff chicken in my mouth when no-one is looking everyday...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool, could do 3 eggs (21 grams protein) every hour.

Man, that could be seriously hard to do

Might get lean out of this.

I am totally interested in knowing what is gonna happen.

Food is a drug actually.

You might lose weight, you might gain weight (if overfeed), might lose body fat and gain lean muscle mass.

Man, the thought of eating 36 hard boiled eggs just makes my stomach upset....haaa haaa

Go for it dude, I will be watching this thread with Interest big time.

It kindof is a keto diet if you do it like the book.

Fat and protein in the eggs and liver tabs along with the amino acids.

Go for it dude and let me know ok?


----------



## kayholetrip (Jun 25, 2005)

who mcares lol................. blend in your shake


----------

